# Trouble finding replacement florescent tube



## fluke (Sep 1, 2007)

I have a 30"x12.5" 20gal freshwater tank.

I'm using a 28" lighting fixture that has two Coralife "T5" florescent tubes (One 10,000k bulb, and one "Actinic bulb") The tubes are exactly 27.75" from one end of the pins to the other. Recently the 10,000k bulb went out.

The store that sold this to me went out of buisness, and I cannot find replacement bulbs in this size and lenght anywhere. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

I am starting to wonder if this lighting fixture was ever meant for a green planted freshwater tank anyways, but I really dont want to throw down a ton of money on another one. 

My guppies and clownfish will be eternally thankful for any assistance provided.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

There are quite a few mailorder places online which offer a huge selection of lighting equipment.
Foster Smith, Pet Solutions, ThatFishPlace, Champion.... these are but a very few of dozens upon dozens of great places to get just the bulbs you seek.

You guppies AND clownfish will be thankful? You somehow have these in the same tank?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2007)

Perhaps they meant clown loach? or clown barbs?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Do you know what wattage the bulb is ?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fl:

I have very little experience with T5 but maybe the following will be of some help:
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_searchItem~IdCategory~~SearchText~URI T5 V HO.html

TR


----------

